# Looking for good SFW comics



## Palette Splash (Sep 20, 2018)

Hey there

I'm looking for good SFW comics (a bit of sexual themes is fine but I don't want porn as this is really not my thing). 

Preferably something with a story and some cute, funny, touching and sad moments. Decent to good art would be best, but if the rest is really really good I don't mind if the art isn't good.

I tend to have a preference for fantasy settings but I'm not limited to that.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 20, 2018)

Have you heard of Felinia by Rainy-Bleu?


----------



## Palette Splash (Sep 20, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> Have you heard of Felinia by Rainy-Bleu?



I've read a few pages, pretty good so far. Thanks! :3


----------



## Tavoriel (Oct 27, 2018)

If you haven't seen Beyond the Western Deep yet, it's super good! http://www.westerndeep.net/


----------



## Keefur (Oct 27, 2018)

Two Kinds is a really good online comic that has been going for years, so you have a lot of catching up to do, but it is worth it.


----------



## VioletAshesf (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi could I add "Fukuoka Academy" furaffinity link: www.furaffinity.net: Chapter 1 cover Art by Ashes_F Patreon link: VioletAshesF is creating Comics and Digital Art | Patreon


----------

